# Mil Spec Carry Tube (w/ Tutorial)



## alexvdl

So, for a while I've been thinking that Reginald needed a transportation method that wasn't his hands, or his little tub. There are a lot of talented people on this forums, and I loved some of the fabrics that the different carry sacks have, but Maggie didn't like how Reginald would have been had to sit in them in order to get moved around. So first I thought we should find one with a flat bottom, but then I got to thinking that I could probably figure something out myself. I can sew, but don't have a sewing machine, and it's not a strong suit of mine. Then an epiphany hit me one night. Hedgehogs like tubes. Why not make a carrier out of 4 inch PVC piping? And so I did.










I documented each and every step of the way, in case someone wanted to make something similar.

Supplies:
1 2-foot PVC Tube 4" 
2 Male Adapters 4" no threads
1 4" round grate
1 Tom- Kap 4 in. clean out adapter 
1 can of PVC cement
1 can of Ultra Matte Olive Drab Spray Paint
1 can of Ultra Matte Black Spray paint
2 1" D-rings
1 roll of black 1" webbing
1 Manilla folder
1 Xacto Knife
1 roll of masking tape
1 Hot Glue Gun
1 file










Step 1: Cut down PVC tube. 
-Notes: I got the guy at Home Depot to use THEIR pipesaw to cut it down. I chose 1 foot so that I'd have two pieces in case I messed up the first. The male adapters add 2"inches apiece, so my finished product was over 16" long. Afterwords do a dryfit of everything to make sure that it goes together properly and so you can see where you need to be extra careful with paint.

Step 2: Mask adapters, grate, and Tom Kap for paint. 
-Note: Going with a military theme I chose to spray the tube and adapters OD, as well as the Tom Kap female end. The grate and Tom Kap cap would both be matte black so the ends matched. Be sure to mask well, because it will affect the fit and finish later on down the line. 









Step 3: Painting time!
- Constant application of spray paint is going to leave clumps. Multiple quick strokes across the area you want to paint will get you a smooth coat. This will be especially important later on. 

































Step 4: Fitting Time
-Notes: PVC cement and spray paint DO NOT MIX. It will take the paint right off of what you're putting it on. That's why proper masking of your earlier pieces is so important. For fitting the adapters to the main pipe, be sure to cement the lip in the center of the adapter, and the pipe wall right above it. If you do the pipewall right on the inside of the pipe, you won't be able to push it all the way on. This will result in the inside of the tube having a gap, and possibly a lopsided adapter.


















Step 5: Stabilizing the tube by using Hot Glue
- Notes: After almost breaking my hot glue gun because I'd never used one before, I managed to make two large pools of hot glue. Of course those were too far apart/not big enough. So then I made a couple of small nipples and that worked!


----------



## alexvdl

Step 6: Decorating
Notes: I made stencils by getting templates off the internet, pasting the letters I wanted into Microsoft Paint, printing them, and then using an Xacto knife to cut them out from a manilla folder. First I used a normal razor blade, but those things will tear up your fingers even if you don't but yourself. Then I held the stencils in place with masking tape. Short quick strokes with the spray paint got the best results. I had to paint over and then redo the first stencil because I used too much. Less is more with spray paint. I also used this as an opportunity to paint over the hot glue feet to make the bottom uniform.

T.A.H. : Tactical Assault Hedgehog
RR-8312: is Reginald Riggs and his birthday of August 3,2012
RHS-D07: is the designation Christie at Riddle's Hedgehog gave him on his pedigree papers.










































Step 7: Strap
Notes: As I said earlier, I don't own a sewing machine. So I measured where I wanted the strap to be, added a couple of inches onto that so you could handle it, and then another couple of inches to have folds for the D rings, and then took that all to my local Army/Navy shop where they do lots of sewing for uniforms and the like. In the end they gave me the strap I needed. Then I hot glued it onto the carrier. This is also where I injured myself. Literally five seconds remaining in the project and I burned myself. Now it's a project. 


















DONE!

P.S. The D rings are so you can attach a luggage strap and carry your hedgehog hands free!


----------



## alexvdl

And here is the hedgehog enjoying it. Apparently he ran right into it and started sniffing and exploring. Wouldn't even come out for a mealworm. Maggie's taking him to the store later so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## RondackHiker

That's pretty cool!


----------



## nikki

Looks good, my only concern would be the hot glued on strap. Hot glue has a habit of letting go when you least expect it. I would wrap something around the tube to hold the strap on. Maybe a large metal hose clamp painted the same colour? or tie wraps? You don't want the handle letting go when you're walking down the street with him.


----------



## SouthernSweet

Love this tube thing!! Spoiled hog


----------



## Nancy

Great idea. It looks good. I agree with Nikki about the hot glue. It will let go. Hose clamps would be the easiest to secure it.


----------



## gogrnny1955

Love your idea so much I'm going to make one for my little 
male Harpo.
I'm pretty sure he will love his own travel tube also.


----------



## alexvdl

Thanks, guys! 

I was thinking about that. At first I wanted to use rivets, but the PVC is sorta thick. And then I was going to make like a harness out of the webbing, but I couldn't think of a good way to get it all to attach properly. I was hoping that the hot glue would last longer. I think that hose clamps is a pretty good idea. And it wouldn't hard at all to OD Green them, and slip them through the D Ring Loops. The only concern would be them missing the feet. I could probably do them right on the inner rim though, and that would work...

Thanks for the feedback! I'll let you know how it goes.

EDIT: Ah, man. I just noticed that I borked the HTML and posted the same pic twice. Oh well. To compensate all of you have this video of him refusing to leave his new home.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=p ... HMubXWErOM


----------



## AlexONeil

That video is really cute! He seems to really love it. My only concern would be that the hedgie would slide around in there if someone (or something) were to bump it while you were walking. I suppose if you got a bigger pipe, you could line it with fleece some how? Would also make clean up easier.


----------



## alexvdl

I looked at the 6 inch piping, but it was a) a LOT heavier and b) didn't have the same variety of adapters for it. You can't see it in the video but Maggie cut him a long runner of fleece so he has a blanket in there. As for cleanliness, the inside of the tube is straight PVC, so it's really easy to clean, You could run it under a faucet, and use a bottle brush.


----------



## Lilysmommy

:lol: I love the video, he's so cute about not wanting to come out! And getting all huffy with her when she tries putting the spoon in the tube... "No, my house, get out!"


----------



## Haley

Love this!


----------

